# Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee​*Ein Kommentar zur aktuellen Lage am Bodensee

Berichtet hatten wir ja schon des Öfteren, dass die baden-württembergische Regierung plane, Mast- und Zuchtanlagen für Felchen im Bodensee zu installieren, weil der Bestand der Wildfische immer weiter zurück gehen würde.

Ich habe mich damals schon gewundert, wie ein grüner Minister und eine grün geführte Regierung für  Mast- und Zuchtanlagen, für Massentierhaltung sein kann..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299959

Kaum frisch im Amt als Juniorpartner der Grünen, zieht nun Minister Hauk von der CDU die gleiche Karte.

Die Südwestpresse zitiert den Minister mit den Worten:
„Wenn der Felchen in einer Aquakultur gelebt hat, dann ist das genauso okay, wie wenn der Fisch im Bodensee geschwommen wäre"...

Quelle:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/nachrichten/s...lagen-fuer-Bodensee-Fische;art1222894,3860294

Er vergleicht das dann mit der Überfischung der Meere und Lachsmastanlagen in Norwegen....

Dass eine Koalition der CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen zu nicht immer anglerfreundlichen Dingen führen muss, diese Prophezeiung benötigt keinen Propheten, sondern nur gesunden Menschenverstand..

Dass aber hier ein CDU - Minister, sich eigentlich ja der Landwirtschaft, Berufsfischerei etc. verpflichtend fühlend, ein Konzept vorschlägt bzw. weiter treibt, das nur für wenige der Fischer eine Alternative darstellt - zudem eine eher ungewollte - das ist spannend und sollte Anglern in der Vorausschau eher Angst machen.

Warum der Bodensee als Voralpensee künstlich zum Alpensee bei der Phosphat- und Nährstoffmenge degradiert werden soll, werden dann wohl auch Minister und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie miteinander klären.

Ob sich der Landesfischereiverband hier für Fischer einsetzt oder - wie den Anglern üblich  - auch immer vorauseilend dem Ministerium recht geben wird, wird man sehen..

Ich bleibe dran und werde berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals schon gewundert, wie ein grüner Minister und eine grün geführte Regierung für  Mast- und Zuchtanlagen, für Massentierhaltung sein kann..
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=299959
> ...



Das selbe habe ich mich auch gefragt, auch interessant ist, dass die bayerischen Grünen zusammen mit der CSU einen Antrag zur Verringerung der Maschenweiten beim Felchenfang von 38 auf 36mm gestellt haben.
Damit kann sich die Berufsfischerei sich noch eine Weile über Wasser halten, bis eine der möglichen Lösungen, vermutlich Aquakultur, angelaufen ist.
Soviel zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum der Bodensee als Voralpensee künstlich zum Alpensee bei der Phosphat- und Nährstoffmenge degradiert werden soll, werden dann wohl auch Minister und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie miteinander klären.



Die Einordnung ist relativ egal.
Der Zielphosphatwert richtet sich am Bodensee nach den historisch belegten Daten, bei denen man von einem natürlichen Zustand ausgehen kann. 
Das sind nun mal < 5µg/l und nicht 12 bis 14, was der kommerziellen Fischerei heute das Leben ermöglichen könnte. Da die geforderten Werte über der maximal tolerierbaren Phosphorfracht von 9-10µg in der Mischphase liegen, verbietet sich der Vorschlag von selbst.
Ab 9-10 µg/l ist die Sauerstoffversorgung in warmen Wintern nicht mehr gewährleistet.
Das wissen die Fischer, aber warum ist es ihnen egal?

Für die Fischerei geht es nur um den Ertrag und nicht um den Zustand des Sees. Bei den geforderten Phosphatmengen geht die Naturverlaichung wieder auf nahezu 0 zurück, aber das wird wie in früheren Jahren durch fleißiges Besetzen übertüncht. Hauptsache der Fang stimmt.
Auch fängt es sich leichter, wenn die Felchen nicht wieder die gesamte Wassersäule nutzen können.
Nicht wirtschaftlich interessante Arten haben dann wieder die Arschkarte wie früher.

Alle Lösungsvorschläge für die Berufsfischerei bis jetzt sind weder im Interesse des Bodensees, oder der sonstigen Nutzer.
Neben Aquakultur, Düngung oder weiterer Verkleinerung der Maschenweiten könnte man die Netzfischerei einfach aussetzen.
Für gut 100 Arbeitsplätze lohnt sich der politische Zirkus, der gerade veranstaltet wird, einfach nicht.
Wenn die Berufsfischer ihr Dasein als Nemesis des Bodensees beenden wollen, ist das ihr Bier. Ich als Angler will damit aber nichts zu tun haben und auch keine Verantwortung für die Folgen übernehmen oder darunter leiden.
Deshalb distanziere ich mich von allen geforderten Maßnahmen außer dem Aussetzen der Netzfischerei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Südwestpresse zitiert den Minister mit den Worten:
> „Wenn der Felchen in einer Aquakultur gelebt hat, dann ist das genauso okay, wie wenn der Fisch im Bodensee geschwommen wäre"...


Mich stört einfach - unabhängig von allem Anderen, was Laichzeit ins Spiel brachte - eine solche Aussage eines für Fischerei und (leider?) auch Angler zuständigen Ministers!!!

Als Angler, wie auch als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister weiss ich einfach, dass es einen großen Unterschied gibt zwischen Mastfisch und Wildfisch.

In Gewässern wie auf dem Teller........................

Wo solche Minister zuständig sind - und sein Fraktionskollege von Eyb noch Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes - da sollten bei Anglern aber auch ALLE Alarmglocken langsam zu schrillen anfangen...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Der hat einfach keine Ahnung oder seine Geschmacksnerven sind ruiniert.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der hat einfach keine Ahnung oder seine Geschmacksnerven sind ruiniert.



Der hat wahrscheinlich selber nie ein Aquakultur-Felchen gegessen und sagt einfach das selbe wie die Fischereiforschungsstelle, die die Zuchtversuche durchführte.

Vor einer Weile kam zum See was im ZDF, ab ca. Minute 24 zur Aquakultur von Felchen.
Falls die Experten bei der Verkostung Mitarbeiter am Projekt waren, würde ich doch eher dem eigenen Gaumen glauben schenken.

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...trag/video/2710426/Saubere-Seen---leere-Netze


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Fische aus Aquakultur werden mit giftigen Futterzusätzen gemästet und uns dann untergejubelt.

Aber ist ja genauso gut wie Wildfisch.....#q

http://www.kochbar.de/cms/gift-in-l...sch-von-aldi-edeka-real-und-rewe-2921246.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für die Fischerei geht es nur um den Ertrag und nicht um den Zustand des Sees. Bei den geforderten Phosphatmengen geht die Naturverlaichung wieder auf nahezu 0 zurück, aber das wird wie in früheren Jahren durch fleißiges Besetzen übertüncht. Hauptsache der Fang stimmt.
> Auch fängt es sich leichter, wenn die Felchen nicht wieder die gesamte Wassersäule nutzen können.
> Nicht wirtschaftlich interessante Arten haben dann wieder die Arschkarte wie früher.
> 
> ...



Manche Beiträge in diesem Forum sind außergewöhnlich wohltuend.#6#6#6


----------



## sbho (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Der Witz dabei ist ja dass die Aquakulturfische mit Fischmehl aus Überfischungsbeständen gefüttert weren, soweit zum Tierschutz, ist doch ne Lachnummern, das funzt doch nur wenn pflanzliches Futter gefüttert würde... 

Freiheit für die Tofus, esst mehr Schnitzel !!!:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Die Aquakultur entlastet den See genau so wenig wie die Weltmeere.
Da die Aquakulturlösung nicht als Ersatz, sondern als weiteres Standbein der Netzfischerei dienen soll, nutzt die ganze Sache weder dem See noch dem Angler.
Schon jetzt ist das eine reine Nebenerwerbsfischerei mit auf finanziell sehr dünnen Füßen. Jeder Hauptberufler hätten schon lange das Handtuch geworfen. Durch die Aquakultur und die anderen Standbeine kann aber trotz katastrophaler Ergebnisse munter weiter gefischt werden.
Ein Lichtblick ist die Reduzierung der Patente von 113 auf 80 bis 2020. Damit geht unter jetzigen Bedingungen die Netzlänge, die in den Patenten festgelegt wird, um ca. 30% zurück. 
Reicht das aus, wenn man allein für 2016 mit einem Einbruch des Felchenbestands von 25% rechnet?
Zusammen mit der Verkleinerung der Maschenweiten und dem Vorstoß von Schweizer Seite, die frei gewordene Netzflächen auf die verbliebenen Fischer zu verteilen, kann man sich denken, wie nachhaltig die Fischerei hier abläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Auch der LFV-BW hat ja auf seiner FB-Seite dazu berichtet (https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1172120272818584).
Ich hab dann mal angemerkt, dass ihr Präsi, der Herr von Eyb, als Fraktionskollge vom Minister vielleicht mal mit dem reden sollte...

Reagiert hat da bisher weder Präsi von Eyb (der ja anscheinend eh gewisse Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten zu haben scheint, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478) noch der Verband (dessen Hauptamtliche, nun ja.....) ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Aquakultur entlastet den See genau so wenig wie die Weltmeere.
> Da die Aquakulturlösung nicht als Ersatz, sondern als weiteres Standbein der Netzfischerei dienen soll, nutzt die ganze Sache weder dem See noch dem Angler.
> Schon jetzt ist das eine reine Nebenerwerbsfischerei mit auf finanziell sehr dünnen Füßen. Jeder Hauptberufler hätten schon lange das Handtuch geworfen. Durch die Aquakultur und die anderen Standbeine kann aber trotz katastrophaler Ergebnisse munter weiter gefischt werden.
> Ein Lichtblick ist die Reduzierung der Patente von 113 auf 80 bis 2020. Damit geht unter jetzigen Bedingungen die Netzlänge, die in den Patenten festgelegt wird, um ca. 30% zurück.
> ...



Der grundlegende Konflikt ist doch recht klar erkennbar: Es gibt zwischen den beteiligten Parteien keinen Konsens, ob der Bodensee künftig ein nach strengen Nachhaltigkeitskriterien verwaltetes Ökoreservat werden soll oder ob es sich um ein im Prinzip landwirtschaftlich bewirtschaftetes Gewässer handeln soll.

Der Zoff darüber hat ja mittlerweile die Politik erreicht und wie ich gehört habe ist sogar die AfD schon auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen und hat die zurückgehenden Fischbestände am Bodensee zum Anlass genommen, gegen "den Ökoterror" zu argumentieren.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht. Meine Meinung: Weder der Zustand von vor 20 Jahren hinsichtlich der Nährstoffbelastung noch der aktuelle sind erstrebenswert. Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> . Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte.


da könnt ich mit.

Dass der Minister da aber vollkommen aus der Spur läuft  (Mastfisch so gut wie Wildfisch, als Beispiel norwegische Lachszuchten) bzw. nicht reagieren drauf wie sein Fraktionskollege, der LFV-Präsi, ist einfach nur ein Trauerspiel...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass der Minister da aber vollkommen aus der Spur läuft  (Mastfisch so gut wie Wildfisch, als Beispiel norwegische Lachszuchten) bzw. nicht reagieren drauf wie sein Fraktionskollege, der LFV-Präsi, ist einfach nur ein Trauerspiel...



Seine Mastfisch-Argumentation entblößt ganz einfach seine Ahnungslosigkeit. Mehr muss man dazu gar nicht sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eine solche Aussage eines für Fischerei und (leider?) auch Angler zuständigen Ministers!!!
> 
> Als Angler, wie auch als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister weiss ich einfach, dass es einen großen Unterschied gibt zwischen Mastfisch und Wildfisch.


Genauso ist das, möge Deine Alertheit allzeit mit Dir sein! #6

Wie immer bei Funktionären und Politikern u.ä. ist das ein Grundproblem mit dem kaum vorhandenen Fachgebietswissen.
Eine abgrundtiefe Bankrotterklärung für ein System, was inkompetente trotzdem an wichtige Schaltstellen läßt.


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Seine Mastfisch-Argumentation entblößt ganz einfach seine Ahnungslosigkeit. Mehr muss man dazu gar nicht sagen.


 

Nööö

Das hat System,zur Zeit haben wir nur in Deutschland ca.30 40% gewinnbringende Aquakultur.

Es gibt zahlen die sagen das wir bis 2025 ca. 70-80% Aquakultur erreichen werden.Da man vermutet das bis 2050 alle Wildfische vor dem Aussterben stehen werden, machen sich einige leute halt gedanken wie man da gegensteuert.Schließlich geht es darum mehrere Millonen Mäuler zu stopfen.

Allein in meinen Umkreis 100km haben sehr viele Landwirte ihre Schweine und Kühe über die Klinge springen lassen,Becken rein sowie Kreislaufanlagen und nun schwimmen da Waller,Zander und co.,wo es kaum Wasser gab um die Anlagen zu speisen/austausch wurden Brunnen bis 30m tiefe gebohrt etc etc.

Fördergelder und co.für Aquakultur sind bereits abrufbar,das was wir hier gerad erleben Biogas Aqua etc.zu fördern, ist von "oben" abgesegnet und gewollt.

lg


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Und dann noch die Dorschquote bzw. ein komplettes Angelverbot (Natura2000 etc.)

Passt doch...


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der grundlegende Konflikt ist doch recht klar erkennbar: Es gibt zwischen den beteiligten Parteien keinen Konsens, ob der Bodensee künftig ein nach strengen Nachhaltigkeitskriterien verwaltetes Ökoreservat werden soll oder ob es sich um ein im Prinzip landwirtschaftlich bewirtschaftetes Gewässer handeln soll.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht. Meine Meinung: Weder der Zustand von vor 20 Jahren hinsichtlich der Nährstoffbelastung noch der aktuelle sind erstrebenswert. Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte.



Es gibt keine Mitte. Der höchste tolerierbare Nährstoffeintrag ist knapp unter dem für die Fischerei notwendigem Zielwert.
Die gefährliche Gratwanderung zwischen guter Fischerei und Sauerstoff-Tod ist ein hohes Risiko, im Falle von schlechter Durchmischung des Sees kann man das nicht innerhalb kurzer Zeit wieder richten.

Der Bodensee ist übrigens schon ziemlich nahe an einer Aquakultur dran, fast alle Felchen stammen aus den Fischbruten und nahezu alles was nicht durch die Netze schlüpft, wird abgefischt.

Hauptsache die Bodenseefischer bringen Argumente wie "der See verhungert ohne Phosphat", sowohl Angler als auch Politik glauben den Unfug bereitwillig.
Der See hat bestimmt nicht die Jahrtausende seiner Existenz am Hungertuch genagt, bis die gnädigen Berufsfischer ihn mit wertvollem Phosphat füttern wollen.
Das einzige was hungert, sind die Fischer.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Das Problem ist, dass hauptsächlich die Behauptungen der Berufsfischer lautstark verbreitet werden und die Politik das genau so schluckt.
Der Bodensee ist aber eines der am besten untersuchten Gewässer in Deutschland, die Argumente der Berufsfischer werden davon nicht gestützt und teils von den eigenen Instituten widerlegt. Das merkt man leider erst, wenn man selbst nachschaut und nicht nur die vorgefilterte Zeitungsgeschichte von verhungernden Felchen liest.

Das vorgeschlagene Phosphatmanagement ist eine Binnenmeinung, die von wenigen Berufsfischern stammt und sich in den letzten Jahren in deren Verbänden, seit 2016 auch in der Politik festigt.
2012 war es einigen B-Fischern noch peinlich, was die damals kleine Gruppe vorschlug.
Heute wird das  fehlende Phosphat als universelle Ursache und Lösung der Berufsfischerei propagiert, ohne wissenschaftlichen Rückhalt oder Platz für sinnvolle Alternativen.
Dass heute anscheinend nur die Wahl zwischen Phosphaterhöhung und der wahrscheinlicheren Aquakultur, Pest oder Cholera, bestünde, ist dem dauernden Beschweren und der angeblichen Alternativlosigkeit der Berufsfischerei geschuldet.

Es gibt keinen Grund als Freizeitangler mit auf dieses sinkende Schiff zu steigen, aber hunderte es rechtzeitig zu verlassen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Der See hat heute einen Phosphatwert wie vor 50Jahren und die Ökos finden das richtig. Aber Natur  ist halt dynamisch. Wie war der See vor 100 Jahren oder zu Zeiten der Pfahlbaubewohner am See?  Bei diesen mageren Fischbeständen wären die als Fischer mit damaligen Methoden verhungert.
Unser Problem ist doch hier wie fast immer, zu viele unterschiedliche Interessen und jeder Verteter seiner Interessen beschwört, dass nur ersiees die richtige Sicht der Dinge hat.
Bissle mehr Dünger, bissle viel mehr Fisch und immer noch ein Wasser mit Trinkwassequalität. Damit sollte eigentlich die Mehrheit gut leben können.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der See hat heute einen Phosphatwert wie vor 50Jahren und die Ökos finden das richtig. Aber Natur  ist halt dynamisch. Wie war der See vor 100 Jahren oder zu Zeiten der Pfahlbaubewohner am See?  Bei diesen mageren Fischbeständen wären die als Fischer mit damaligen Methoden verhungert.



Mager ist die Fischerei am See noch nicht.

http://images.nzz.ch/eos/v2/image/v...8347891/1405957598/fangstatistik-bodensee.jpg

Es fehlen die Jahre 2012 bis 2015, in denen der Fangertrag von 554 auf ca. 295 Tonnen Fisch zurück ging. Also sind die letzten beiden Jahre im Bereich vor der Eutrophierung. Damals waren die Fischfangtechniken aber noch gänzlich anders.
Heute bekommt man mit Nylon und GPS das selbe, wie mit Baumwollnetzen und reiner Zugnetzfischerei.

Nur können heute die Fischer von etwa 3 Tonnen Fisch pro Kopf und Jahr nicht mehr leben, darum geht es. Die ganze Phosphatgeschichte hat nur eine wirtschaftliche Fischerei zum Ziel und nicht die angebliche Rettung des Bodensees.

Jegliche Argumente, die Bodenseefischerei sei nachhaltig, stirbt in den Publikationen der Institute am See.
Jedes Jahr wird am Bodensee-Obersee 95% des fangfähigen Materials als Ertrag abgeschöpft.
Mehr Phosphat bedeutet nur, dass 95% ein gleich großer Teil von einem größeren Kuchen ist.
Bitte erzählt mir nicht, dass 5% der Felchen im See die ökologische Aufgabe der entfernten Fische übernehmen können.
Phosphat senkt den Befischungsdruck nicht im geringsten, Aquakultur auch nicht. 
Maschenweite hoch, Netzfläche runter sind die einzigen Maßnahmen, die Druck vom See nehmen können.

Quelle:
http://www.lazbw.de/pb/,Lde/668508

-Berufsfischerei am Bodensee-Obersee Langzeitentwicklung des Ertrags und Ausblick
         -Aktuelle Lage und Ausblick.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Bodensee ist übrigens schon ziemlich nahe an einer Aquakultur dran, fast alle Felchen stammen aus den Fischbruten und nahezu alles was nicht durch die Netze schlüpft, wird abgefischt.
> 
> Hauptsache die Bodenseefischer bringen Argumente wie "der See verhungert ohne Phosphat", sowohl Angler als auch Politik glauben den Unfug bereitwillig.



Ich glaube, hier irrst du dich. Weder die Politik noch die Angler wollen nachhaltige Fischerei im Bodensee. Das ist der Punkt.

Die Gewässer in Deutschland, wo ohne Besatz sowohl Fischerei als auch Angler den Fischbestand nicht nachhaltig schädigen, sind sehr dünn gesät. 

Um 1600 lebten in Deutschland ca. 14 Mio Menschen. Heute sind es 80 Mio. Maßstäbe von damals an eine hochurbanisierte Landschaft von damals anzulegen hilft nicht. Der Bodensee ist kommerziell gesehen heute nichts weiter als ein flüssiger Acker.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Passend zu dieser Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82271&page=318


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Gewässer in Deutschland, wo ohne Besatz sowohl Fischerei als auch Angler den Fischbestand nicht nachhaltig schädigen, sind sehr dünn gesät.
> 
> Um 1600 lebten in Deutschland ca. 14 Mio Menschen. Heute sind es 80 Mio. Maßstäbe von damals an eine hochurbanisierte Landschaft von damals anzulegen hilft nicht. Der Bodensee ist kommerziell gesehen heute nichts weiter als ein flüssiger Acker.



Der natürliche Zustand ist für den Bodensee eine unerreichbare Utopie, aber man nähert sich wenigstens halbwegs an einen passablen Lebensraum an.
Eine gewisse Degradierung geht einfach mit unserer Kulturlandschaft einher, diese ist aber kein Freibrief für weitere Zerstörung.
Zudem gibt es keine Garantien, ob mehr Phosphat oder Aquakultur wirklich helfen können. Für 113 direkt betroffene Unternehmer und eine unsichere Menge an Fisch steht hier sehr viel auf dem Spiel.
Immerhin könnte es dem letzten Bodensee-Unikat doch noch das Genick brechen, was kein Fell oder Federn hat, wird eh nicht geschützt. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier irrst du dich. Weder die Politik noch die Angler wollen nachhaltige Fischerei im Bodensee. Das ist der Punkt.



Na da hoffe ich mal ganz frech, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz alleine dastehe und auch andere dem Phosphatzirkus ähnlich gegenüberstehen.
Das Verhältnis zur Natur ist bei vielen Anglern jedenfalls besser.
Wenn es aber wirklich keinen interessiert, hab ich auch nichts mehr dazu zu sagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der natürliche Zustand ist für den Bodensee eine unerreichbare Utopie, aber man nähert sich wenigstens halbwegs an einen passablen Lebensraum an.
> Eine gewisse Degradierung geht einfach mit unserer Kulturlandschaft einher, diese ist aber kein Freibrief für weitere Zerstörung.
> Zudem gibt es keine Garantien, ob mehr Phosphat oder Aquakultur wirklich helfen können. Für 113 direkt betroffene Unternehmer und eine unsichere Menge an Fisch steht hier sehr viel auf dem Spiel.
> Immerhin könnte es dem letzten Bodensee-Unikat doch noch das Genick brechen, was kein Fell oder Federn hat, wird eh nicht geschützt.
> ...



Laichfisch, verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch. Du sprichst hier sehr valide Punkte an. Ich halte da nur ganz trocken mit der Analyse der Realität dagegen. Was nicht heißt, dass ich die Realität immer gut finde, aber sie ist halt existent. Das betrifft den Bodensee genau wie die verlinkte Sauerei, die an der Oder stattfindet und das lässt sich fast beliebig fortsetzen.

Auf die Ursachen einzugehen, würde uns zu weit vom Angeln weg und zu weit hinein in die Thematik Gesellschaft und Politik führen, was nicht Ziel dieses Forums ist.

Du schreibst oben übrigens etwas sehr Interessantes: "was kein Fell oder Federn hat, wird eh nicht geschützt."
Der Mensch schützt, was er kennt. Um so wichtiger ist es, Kinder an das Angeln heranzuführen. Und zwar nicht (nur) zum Nahrungserwerb, sondern zum erleben, wie toll Fische sind.


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Sprecht mal mit nem Ferienanlagen-Betreiber in Norwegen.
Der kann seine "Freude" kaum zügeln, wenn ihm ne Lachsfarm "vor die Nase gesetzt" wird.

So kann es bei euch dann auch werden. Punktuell Wüste!

Und wie Thomas (unser MOD) schon sagte, Wildfang ist besser als Aquakultur.#6 
Leider wissen das die wenigsten!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn es aber wirklich keinen interessiert, hab ich auch nichts mehr dazu zu sagen.



Nenenene....

ich bin voll und ganz bei Dir. Was Du schreibst ist richtig und wichtig. Dass die zustimmende Resonanz mager ist, oder gar Gegenwind kommt, sollte Dich das nicht hindern, weiter zu schreiben. 

Denn wenn keiner die wahren Fakten liefert, kann auch kein Umdenken erfolgen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Nur so und um das ganze hier etwas zu befeuern-> Bedenkt doch mal bei der Diskussion folgene Einstreuer:

-Der Bodensee gehört nicht Baden-Württemberg, da reden auch die Schweiz, Österreich und Bayern mit.|bla:|bla:|bla:
-Die Stuttgarter beziehen ihr Trinkwasser aus dem See- da darf es nicht "dreckig" sein. #d|krank:
-Hauk kam -auch wenn er Förster ist- zum zweitenmal zum Amt, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind und war schon davor eher  für seine dogmatische und z.T. demagogische Art bekannt als für sein  Engagement für ihm Anvertraute. 
-Er hat auch kein Problem damit, den Verzehr von Ami-Chlorhühnern gut zu heissen und setzt sich für  TTIP ein
..
-Die Lobbyisten der Fischindustrie haben sicher einen näheren Platz an Hauks Schreibtisch als die nicht vorhandenen der Anglerschaft und der kleinen Fischerei-Betriebe.
- Tja und Baden-Württemberg hat gewählt - die allerdümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Schlachter selber! (Brecht)#t :e|splat:

Btw: Dass Thomas bezüglich des Genusses von Wildfang und des zweifelhaften Vergnügens von Zuchtfisch-Verzehr recht hat, steht ausser Frage- da brauchts noch nicht mal nen Koch, da langt der bloße Verstand!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Großen Anklang bei den Fischern fand der Vorschlag vom Minister übrigens nicht.

http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...len-Finanzhilfen-_arid,10467012_toid,456.html


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Diese Nachricht hatte ich gestern schon im Radio gehört:

http://www.news-aus-baden.de/?id=110394

Möge jeder daraus rückschliessen, was er will ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Es gibt immer weniger Barsche und Felchen, deshalb wurde das Schonmaß aufgehoben und Entnahmepflicht festgelegt, weil sonst zu viele verletzte Tiere zurückgesetzt werden? ;+|kopfkrat

Das heißt also, bis zum erreichen des Tageslimits wird alles entnommen, was Flossen hat. Wer denkt sich solche Konzepte aus?
Und wer glaubt, dass dies den Fischbeständen hilft?

Ich bin schlicht entsetzt.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

2014 und letztes Jahr wurde der zu geringe Befall mit dem Stichlingsparasiten Schiscocephalus solidus als mögliche Ursache gehandelt.
Dass es sich dabei um Neozoen handelt, ist übrigens nicht eindeutig geklärt, es wird beides behauptet.
Dieser hat einen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Population der Stichlinge.
Das war hier im Forum schon öfters Thema, genau so wie andere Untersuchungen zu den Bodenseestichlingen.
Die neuen Maßnahmen sehen eher so aus, dass die Nahrungskonkurrenten, also junge Felchen und Barsche gestärkt werden. (Abgesehen von der sinnlosen Entnahmepflicht)
Das von vielen Anglern geforderte Hechtschonmaß kam aber nicht.


Von seiten der Berufsfischer wird der niedrige Phosphatgehalt für die Stichlingsmengen verantwortlich gemacht, ich tippe eher auf Bandwurmbefall und Nahrungskonkurrenz.
Auch große Felchen fressen im Freiwasser das selbe Zooplankton, 260 Tonnen fehlende Nahrungskonkurrenten dürften ihren Beitrag leisten.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt immer weniger Barsche und Felchen, deshalb wurde das Schonmaß aufgehoben und Entnahmepflicht festgelegt, weil sonst zu viele verletzte Tiere zurückgesetzt werden? ;+|kopfkrat
> 
> Das heißt also, bis zum erreichen des Tageslimits wird alles entnommen, was Flossen hat. Wer denkt sich solche Konzepte aus?
> Und wer glaubt, dass dies den Fischbeständen hilft?
> ...



Die Regulierung der Angler ist sowieso äußerst fragwürdig, da reicht ein Blick in die Fischfangstatistik.
Vor allem bei den Felchen am Obersee sind wir das deutlich kleinere Rad.
Bestimmungen für Angler und Berufsfischer sind durchaus widersprüchlich.

Am Bodensee musst du leider mit viel Idiotie rechnen.
Es gibt auch keine Quoten, der Ausfang wird nur über die erlaubten Fangmittel und Patente reguliert.
Trotz sinkender Erträge werden die Maschenweiten kontinuierlich gesenkt.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

Nach den dürftigen Berichten der Zeitungen gibt es jetzt auch eine Stellungsnahme der bayerischen Berufsfischer, sowie die Protokolle zur Versammlung der IBKF.
http://www.bayerische-bodenseeberuf...odenseekonferenz-für-fischerei-ibkf-2016.html

Zum eigentlichen Thema hier, der Aquakultur gibt es auch was. Anscheinend soll es um Netzkäfige im und nicht am See gegen. 

Auch die Protokolle im Downloadbereich anschauen lohnt sich. 
Die Entnahmepflicht für Hecht im Obersee fällt weg, dafür aber stärkere Netzbefischung. Kleinere Maschen wurden abgelehnt.
Wider erwarten wurde jedoch der Erhöhung der Schweb-Netzfläche zugestimmt.
Anstatt mit einer Reduktion des Fangs die wichtigen Laichtiere, sowie die Konkurrenz zum Stichling zu erhalten, wird der Befischungsdruck entweder aufrecht erhalten oder beim Hecht sogar erhöht, ohne zu wissen wie sich der Hecht auf die Stichlingsmenge auswirkt. 
Der Vorschlag vom ASV Friedrichshafen zum Schutz der Barsche und Hechte durch Verlängerung der Schonzeit, bzw Mindestmaß ist der einzige freiwillige Vorschlag seitens aller Fischer zur Verringerung des Entnahmedrucks auf den Bodensee und deshalb lobenswert.



> Nach der gegenwärtigen Datenlage
> existiert kein großer, unbefischter Bestand, der durch eine weitere Intensivierung
> abschöpfbar wäre....
> 
> ...



Wird alles erkannt, jedoch nicht in Erwägung gezogen, dass die aktuelle intensive Befischung bereits zu oben genanntem führt und selbst Teil des Problems ist.

Meiner Meinung wurde nahezu nichts unternommen, um den Druck von den Felchen in netzgängiger Größe zu verringern, eher im Gegenteil.
Die Quittung wird in den nächsten Jahren kommen, wenn der Fangertrag entgültig aus den historischen Aufzeichnungen im Bodensee ins bodenlose fallen wird.
Hoffentlich bleibt uns Anglern die neutrale/kritische Position erhalten. Das Schiff sinkt bereits und am Ende will niemand den Kopf hinhalten für den Mist, den die IBKF zulässt.

http://daten.verwaltungsportal.de/dateien/news/3/4/2/1/9/6/ibkf_2016_protokoll.pdf


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Minister Hauk: Aquakultur genauso gut wie Wildfische im Bodensee*

http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...uer-Aqua-Felchen-_arid,10499252_toid,316.html

Einige Wochen nach seiner ersten Aussage über den Geschmack und die Qualität von Zuchtfisch hat unser Landwirtschaftsminister tatsächlich zum ersten Mal in ein echtes Zuchtfelchen gebissen.
-mit unerwartetem Ergebnis.

Der Gourmet und Anglerfreund Hauk, inzwischen deutlich bekannter durch die Landtagsdebatte zum Nachtangelverbot, möchte anscheinend seinen Erfolgskurs als naturbewusster Förderer der Landwirtschaft durch Netzkäfige im See zum Wohle aller Beteiligten fortsetzen.
|abgelehn


----------

